
Probability Decision trees, and an oddity In tennis - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/AnOddityInTennis.html?HN2
======
ColinWright
I promised a few people I'd post this when I wrote it up, so here it is. The
same techniques can be used to analyse decisions in business, but I'm leaving
that for another day.

